# A question for all you egg sharers



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

I would like some advise on other girl's situations that have been similar to mine and what to expect. 

I am ready to start tx as an egg sharer, me as the donor. I have been told by my clinic last week they were trying to match me and would call me last week also on starting d/r. I know it is only monday now and I may seem a little impatient but how long between finding a recip and starting d/r does it take. 

I have got big plans made for last 2 weeks of July and I was hoping all of this including the 2ww would be finished so I can either relax a bit or gather my strength again when I go away.

you avise or experience would be great  

mitch
xx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello, 

I was matched quite quickly and they have already started my recipient on the pill and I am just waiting for AF. You will be put on the pill so that you are in the same cycle as your recipient. Have you been given the pill? 

Not sure what clinic you are with, but they knew me so I just nagged them.


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Caz

I have been on the pill now for 4 weeks.  I am at lister. So just waiting..... just waiting    

mitch
xx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

ah babe, that is the hardest part of it all. 

I would nag... but I am terrible like that. 

When did you last speak to them?


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Caz

I have rung the Lister now, feeling better I was told it is fine to call, but I know some girls have had a not so good experience and I really do not like confrontation, anyway been told I have been matched but they are still waiting for recipient to make decision. If all is good they will call me back tomorrow with news hopefully good of course, and then I will be told to stop the pill and start d/r.

so thanks so much caz for your chat it has helped me make that call  

mitch
xx


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Good Luck Mitch 

     

CJ xxxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks Cj and you too hun.

mitch
xx


----------

